# IRC Ventilation of range



## jar546

Is it required to vent a stove/range?


----------



## mtlogcabin

Maybe Maybe Not

M1503.1 General.

Range hoods shall discharge to the outdoors through a single-wall duct. The duct serving the hood shall have a smooth interior surface, shall be air tight and shall be equipped with a backdraft damper. Ducts serving range hoods shall not terminate in an attic or crawl space or areas inside the building.

Exception: Where installed in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions, and where mechanical or natural ventilation is otherwise provided, listed and labeled ductless range hoods shall not be required to discharge to the outdoors.


----------



## jar546

Yes, M1503.1 tells you where hoods must discharge but does not tell you that you must install a hood to begin with.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## north star

** **

Agree with mtlogcabin!......The manufacturer of the appliance should provide
the type of venting [ installation ] instructions for that specific appliance.
Even some of the lower btu gas ranges do not have to be vented to the exterior.
That said though, ...some of the over-the-range type microwaves sure do get
hot [ on their undersides ] with the gas type burners!  

** **


----------



## steveray

Only if the manuf of the appliance requires it.....and if they do....I think it is now anything over 400cfm needs makeup air.....


----------



## opspector

G2425.8 (501.8) Equipment not required to be vented.... 1. Ranges


----------



## jar546

opspector said:
			
		

> G2425.8 (501.8) Equipment not required to be vented.... 1. Ranges


What if it is not a gas fired appliance?  2425 would not apply


----------



## righter101

In Washington it is

Our State ammendments to the IRC include the following:

M1507.1 General. Source specific exhaust ventilation is

required in each kitchen, bathroom, water closet, laundry

room, indoor swimming pool, spa, and other rooms where

water vapor or cooking odor is produced. The minimum

source specific ventilation effective exhaust capacity shall

not be less than levels specified in Table M1507.3.

You could technically have a regular 100 cfm exahust fan somewhere in the kitchen, in lieu of an actual hood.

Washington State had their own "VIAQ" or Ventilation and Indoor Air Quality Code, but this last code cycle they incorporated it in to the IRC and IMC.

Some goofy stuff comes up from time to time, with their prescriptive requirements for exhaust duct sizing, you could have a fan from the MFG that has a 4" outlet and it ok with 4" duct, but the State Amendments require a 5".  Things like that.


----------



## Moscow

I would say the you do not need a rang hood for a electric rang however you have to have minimum exhaust in a kitchen of 100 cfm intermittent or 25 cfm continuouse (table M1507.3)


----------



## mtlogcabin

No a hood is not required but ventilation is. Either an openable window or mechanical sytem which could be a hood.

TABLE M1507.3

MINIMUM REQUIRED EXHAUST RATES FOR ONE- AND TWO-FAMILY DWELLINGS

 AREA TO BE VENTILATED  VENTILATION RATES

Kitchens  100 cfm intermittent or 25 cfm continuous

Bathrooms—Toilet Rooms  Mechanical exhaust capacity of

50 cfm intermittent or 20 cfm continuous


----------



## jar546

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> No a hood is not required but ventilation is. Either an openable window or mechanical sytem which could be a hood.TABLE M1507.3
> 
> MINIMUM REQUIRED EXHAUST RATES FOR ONE- AND TWO-FAMILY DWELLINGS
> 
> AREA TO BE VENTILATED  VENTILATION RATES
> 
> Kitchens  100 cfm intermittent or 25 cfm continuous
> 
> Bathrooms—Toilet Rooms  Mechanical exhaust capacity of
> 
> 50 cfm intermittent or 20 cfm continuous


Is that only if you don't have the natural ventilation?


----------



## gbhammer

You need to read more than T1507.3

*M1503.3 Kitchen exhaust rates.* Where domestic cooking appliances are equipped with ducted range hoods or down draft exhaust systems the fans shall be sized in accordance with Section M1507.3.

So no hood no ventilation


----------



## jar546

I am still not seeing where any type of ventilation is required for above ranges


----------



## Moscow

jar546 said:
			
		

> I am still not seeing where any type of ventilation is required for above ranges


And you will not becasue it not required


----------



## righter101

Correct, a hood is not required.

In Wa. St. ventilation in the kitchen is.  It must be mechanical though, operable windows are not enough.


----------



## righter101

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> No a hood is not required but ventilation is. Either an openable window or mechanical sytem which could be a hood.TABLE M1507.3
> 
> MINIMUM REQUIRED EXHAUST RATES FOR ONE- AND TWO-FAMILY DWELLINGS
> 
> AREA TO BE VENTILATED  VENTILATION RATES
> 
> Kitchens  100 cfm intermittent or 25 cfm continuous
> 
> Bathrooms—Toilet Rooms  Mechanical exhaust capacity of
> 
> 50 cfm intermittent or 20 cfm continuous


I don't believe this allows operable windows to satisfy the ventilation requirements.


----------



## ICE

righter101 said:
			
		

> I don't believe this allows operable windows to satisfy the ventilation requirements.


VENTILATION. The natural or mechanical process of supplying conditioned or unconditioned air to, or removing such air from, any space.

R303.1 Habitable rooms. All habitable rooms shall have an aggregate glazing area of not less than 8 percent of the floor area of such rooms. Natural ventilation shall be through windows, doors, louvers or other approved openings to the outdoor air. Such openings shall be provided with ready access or shall otherwise be readily controllable by the building occupants.

Exceptions:

1. The glazed areas need not be openable where the opening is not required by Section R310 and an approved mechanical ventilation system capable of producing 0.35 air change per hour in the room is installed or a whole-house mechanical ventilation system is installed capable of supplying outdoor ventilation air of 15 cubic feet per minute (cfm) (78 L/s) per occupant computed on the basis of two occupants for the first bedroom and one occupant for each additional bedroom.

CA didn't adopt the mechanical portion of the IRC.


----------



## jar546

righter101 said:
			
		

> I don't believe this allows operable windows to satisfy the ventilation requirements.


That is my thought but I am unsure the intent of this section.  I am assuming it is a requirement that is met when hoods are installed.


----------



## mtlogcabin

jar546 said:
			
		

> That is my thought but I am unsure the intent of this section. I am assuming it is a requirement that is met when hoods are installed.


Should have started with the charging lanquage



> M1503.3 Kitchen exhaust rates.Where domestic kitchen cooking appliances are equipped with ducted range hoods or down-draft exhaust systems, the fans shall be sized in accordance with Section M1507.3.


IF a hood or down draft system is installed then M1503.3 is applicable.

I do not find anywhere in the IRC a hood is required over a domestic appliance in a residence.


----------



## David Henderson

required only if manuf requires.


----------



## jar546

David Henderson said:
			
		

> required only if manuf requires.


I am starting to think that this is probably the case


----------

